# Looking for a good set of training videos



## andyslastbeer (Dec 26, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good set of training videos on YouTube? I have an 8 week old puppy and am ready to teach him everything i can. 

Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It's all personal preference as to what is really "good", but I am willing to share the videos that I have.  I have recorded weekly sessions with Carma since she as 8 weeks and started with my new girl Tulah at the same age.

Alexis Brynolfson-Roy - YouTube


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

You might search for the following trainers on YouTube - Janice Gunn, Adele Yunck, and Connie Cleveland. 

Michael Ellis has some great videos re: verbal markers, etc - click videos on The Michael Ellis School for Dog Trainers

Also, the puppygarten videos on the following site are awesome - Competitive Obedience Toolbox

Have fun!


----------

